# Am I the Only One!



## Adam135 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok I’m seeing all this hype about Intel’s "Conroe" CPU. Am I the only one that is going to stay loyal to the AMD chip?

I have had no problems with the several AMD CPUs that I have had in the past. But the one Intel I bought ("Celeron") was the worst and it had to be replaced a number of times. I know that people here will bombard me with “My Celeron still works" or "Intel is better" Yes it is better if you do a lot of multi-tasking!

You see a lot of people selling their whole systems (Mostly AMD) to buy this Conroe!

Yes, it may be better. But next year AMD will produce a newer chip that is compatible with the Socket940, or as known as the AMD2. Once that happens people who bought the Conroe will be switching back once again. 

I will be sticking with AMD, the known gaming chip. Once AMD lower the prices the chips will be so much cheaper, for example This, 70% off the Fx62!

70% off the FX62! Yes the Intel is 20% better but with a price! $999! SO the current price for a AMD Fx62 is $1,018.00 at the moment, 1018.00*0.70=712.6
1018.00-712.6=305.4!

$693.6 for 20% more!

Yes Intel will lower the price but so will AMD to keep in the running.

Buy a better Graphics card, More Ram, or a new HDD or Mobo. 

Yes as I keep saying it is better (by 20%) but if you are not going to run extremely high applications then there is no point.

This is just my view, although many people will not agree with me some might..


----------



## Rambo (Jul 20, 2006)

> Am I the only one that is going to stay loyal to the AMD chip?



Why buy a CPU which costs more than certain Conroe chips, get worse performance, and then upgrade to AMD's latest chip next year? It makes absolutely no sense. I do not care who I spend my money on, as long as I know I have got a good deal.

If you do that, you will not be getting good performance for your money. I ask you, why buy a whole new FX-62 system, when you can get the E6300 (for *$183*), overclock it and have similar performance?



> I will be sticking with AMD, the known gaming chip.



Well, sorry to burst your bubble, but that title is for the Conroe's now.



> Yes as I keep saying it is better (by 20%) but if you are not going to run extremely high applications then there is no point.



So there is no point in spending less money on a CPU to get better performance, rather than spending more money on a CPU that isn't as powerful? Don't be silly...



> Buy a better Graphics card, More Ram, or a new HDD or Mobo.



And your point is...? We are meant to be talking about CPU's here. If you buy a better graphics card, it doesn't mean your PC will run faster. There would be no point in buying a 7900GTX and pairing it with a Celeron D. The thing that is holding you back is your CPU.


----------



## mrjack (Jul 20, 2006)

And Socket 940 and AM2 aren't the same. The pin count is the same but they're not compatible with each other, ie. you can't use a socket 940 CPU in a AM2 socket and vice versa.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2006)

People always gather around the new best chip, just like when the X2 came out,  it was considered the fastest desktop processor and no intel could beat it.

I agree with you're logic, i'm most likely going to get an X2 a while after Conroe comes out, since it's going to take companies such as newegg a couple weeks before lowereing the price to what AMD says they'll charge.

That, and Conroe is going to be backordered for a while, and the demand will push newegg to raising the prices dramatically to make more money.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 20, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> But next year AMD will produce a newer chip that is compatible with the Socket940, or as known as the AMD2.



Oh, and I think you mean AM3, although I may be wrong. AM2's socket will support AM3 CPU's.


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 20, 2006)

I did think the AM2 is compatable with the newer AM3, but i was not sure. 

Some of the chips for the AM3 will over power the Conroe. 

So just hold on for AMD to come back into the market.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 20, 2006)

I stay loyal to AMD just because I don't like big companies like Intel.  For the same reason I would go for Firefox, and Linux (but NOT Mac)


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2006)

Bobo said:
			
		

> I stay loyal to AMD just because I don't like big companies like Intel.  For the same reason I would go for Firefox, and Linux (but NOT Mac)


So what if they had the Conroe E6600 for $297, and the X2 3800+ for $297, what would you buy?

And Socket 940 and AM2 are completely different, and there not compatible with each other.


----------



## ghost (Jul 20, 2006)

I hear in the future AMD will be releasing a 65nm CPU, wonder how that will compare to the intel conroe CPUs. hmmmm.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 20, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> So what if they had the Conroe E6600 for $297, and the X2 3800+ for $297, what would you buy?


Considering my situation right now, and if I had the money, I would buy the X2, solely because I already have an AMD setup.  If I was building a new system in a week, I would have built Conroe, because it is better.  But regardless of which I choose, I will always like AMD more.


----------



## Dr Studly (Jul 20, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> But the one Intel I bought ("Celeron") was the worst and it had to be replaced a number of times.


lets look more closely...



			
				Adam135 said:
			
		

> "Celeron"


i think we may have found our problem...


----------



## Rambo (Jul 20, 2006)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Considering my situation right now, and if I had the money, I would buy the X2, solely because I already have an AMD setup.  If I was building a new system in a week, I would have built Conroe, because it is better.  But regardless of which I choose, I will always like AMD more.



I share the same opinion. For some reason, I have always preferred AMD over Intel (probably because of how they dominate the market). But I am getting the Conroe, because I feel it's time for an upgrade, and the best out right now is Conroe.



			
				Adam135 said:
			
		

> I did think the AM2 is compatable with the newer AM3, but i was not sure.



You must be more specific. Saying *"AM2 is compatable with the newer AM3"* doesn't actually make much sense. Are you talking about the socket or CPU? As I said, AM2's _socket_ will support AM3 CPU's, not vice versa.



			
				Adam135 said:
			
		

> Some of the chips for the AM3 will over power the Conroe.
> 
> So just hold on for AMD to come back into the market.



Your logic doesn't make any sense to me. I understand what you are saying, but if you apply that to technology then you are always going to be waiting. Technology advances all the time, I bet half a year later after AM3 CPU's are available, Intel will be back in business. It is an ever-changing market which will never stop improving as long as there is competition (i.e. AMD and Intel are competitors).

Also, would you like to back up that statement with some evidence? I don't believe you have any proper evidence for that statement, I think you are just assuming that AMD will come out with something better.


----------



## kgod86 (Jul 20, 2006)

I personally like AMD


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm with Omega, I will eventually get a conroe, but right now im getting a x2 system, because there will be a price drop on AMDs.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS (Jul 20, 2006)

i wil prolly wait for the K8l to come out and itll own conroe.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 20, 2006)

wicked859 said:
			
		

> I'm with Omega, I will eventually get a conroe, but right now im getting a x2 system, because there will be a price drop on AMDs.



I don't think Omega said anything about him buying a Conroe...  

Why are you going to buy an X2, then buy a Conroe? Why don't you just leave out the cost of an X2 and go straight to Conroe? There's no point in getting both...


----------



## apj101 (Jul 20, 2006)

> 1018.00*0.70=712.6
> 1018.00-712.6=305.4!


your logic is as good as your math 


> But next year AMD will produce a newer chip that is compatible with the Socket940, or as known as the AMD2.


socket name = wrong
name of chip = wrong
date of release, they said in q207 but that may slip  


> Oh, and I think you mean AM3, although I may be wrong. AM2's socket will support AM3 CPU's.





> I did think the AM2 is compatable with the newer AM3, but i was not sure.


just to be clear [rambo i think your already clear]
AM3 cpus CAN be used on AM2 boards
AM2 cpus CANNOT ne used on AM3 boards
at least thats the official line thus far



> Some of the chips for the AM3 will over power the Conroe.


where did you here that, was it from an AMD spokesman 
Firstly I feel a panic attack coming.... just when i got people to stop refering to the AM2 as a cpu... then AMD go and release the AM3 now i have to bloody start all over again
AM3 = Socket
Conroe = CPU

the K8L is thought to be first cpu to come out on the AM3, and it mainly focused at reducing the latency issues they had with ddr2 which made AM2 such a useless upgrade


edit:


> i wil prolly wait for the K8l to come out and itll own conroe.


care to bet?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 20, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> I don't think Omega said anything about him buying a Conroe...


I most likely won't buy a Conroe, by the time the X2 gets outdated, Kentsfield will be here, or maybe it will last me longer until AM3.  Who knows...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 21, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I most likely won't buy a Conroe, by the time the X2 gets outdated, Kentsfield will be here, or maybe it will last me longer until AM3.  Who knows...



I'm not upgrading or building till the next AMD chip comes out....


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you guys been keeping up with AMD's prices?






All the talk about how AMd's chips are more expensive, but perform worse...is soon to change.

On a more negative note - Journal of Pervasive 64 bit Computing: Conroe performance claim being busted


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jul 21, 2006)

I am going to laugh so hard when Conroe comes out and it blows...


----------



## footballstevo75 (Jul 21, 2006)

conroe is a very big thing for intel

intel's stock market shares are down, and the conroe could really help them out, or really not help them out haha


----------



## Motoxrdude (Jul 21, 2006)

It would be wise to invest in them right now.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 21, 2006)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> On a more negative note - Journal of Pervasive 64 bit Computing: Conroe performance claim being busted



Hmmmm, interesting article. Not sure how trustworthy it is though... :/

Why does Conroe pull ahead with 3DMark06? Surely that requires more than 4 MB of Cache, yet Conroe beats AMD's line of CPU's.


----------



## holyjunk (Jul 21, 2006)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Have you guys been keeping up with AMD's prices?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 3500? Haven't seen that. Anyways I think that is a positve note. I never did like intel and it's stupid advertising and all their stupid organziation skills on their procs. Go Amd! Looks like they are going to keep the crown and even pull farther away........


----------



## Rambo (Jul 21, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:
			
		

> I never did like intel and it's stupid advertising and all their stupid organziation skills on their procs. Go Amd!



What? _"Stupid organization skills"_? Care to elaborate on that? Also, can you justify spending $149 on an X2 3800, rather than $183 on a Conroe E6300? $34 more for much more processing power is a bargain. Just look at this:










Source: intel core 2 duo e6300 review benchmark overclock


----------



## holyjunk (Jul 21, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> What? _"Stupid organization skills"_? Care to elaborate on that? Also, can you justify spending $149 on an X2 3800, rather than $183 on a Conroe E6300? $34 more for much more processing power is a bargain. Just look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just think that intel has a lot of different proc lines. LIke celeron d, pentium 4, dual-core pentium d, etc.... Also, some of the pentium chips support 64-bit os's and some don't. I like the way amd have their procs organized better in terms of how consumers look at them. As for intel conroe benchmarks. Are these conclusive or are these still ones that intel sees over? This kinda gives me doubt about conroe but then again it is one link.
Journal of Pervasive 64 bit Computing: Conroe performance claim being busted


----------



## Rambo (Jul 21, 2006)

Sorry, but Journal of Pervasive 64 bit Computing: Conroe performance claim being busted really doesn't explain much at all. What it is saying is that the 4 MB Cache is responsible for the massive increase in little tests like Molecular Dynamics and Primordia (Atom).

Well, I am not believing that, since FPS rates in games are much higher using a Conroe than an Athlon X2. Seriosuly, we would all be fools if this whole hype was down to a poxy little 2 MB Cache size difference...

Also, that blog post was made on April 8th. It's now the 21st of July, and you've only just heard of it. Does that say anything to you?



> I just think that intel has a lot of different proc lines. LIke celeron d, pentium 4, dual-core pentium d, etc....



So, is that your reason for denying a Conroe CPU?



> I like the way amd have their procs organized better in terms of how consumers look at them.



For example...?



> Are these conclusive or are these still ones that intel sees over?



I'm pretty sure they are conclusive.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 21, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> I am going to laugh so hard when Conroe comes out and it blows...



That's the way I've been looking at it, lol


----------



## Rambo (Jul 21, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> 70% off the FX62! Yes the Intel is 20% better but with a price! $999! SO the current price for a AMD Fx62 is $1,018.00 at the moment, 1018.00*0.70=712.6
> 1018.00-712.6=305.4!



I was just thinking about that. Where the heck did you get the 70% figure from? Lokk at the price change 4W4K3 posted, it says it will go down to $899!! Where the heck does $305 come from, then?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 21, 2006)

4W4K3 said:
			
		

>


WOW!  The X2 5000 is going to be $282!!!  I just might buy it then...

What does EE mean?  And what is the normal wattage rating? (not 35 or 65W)


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Jul 21, 2006)

according to the price charts the chips should be dropping soon.

meaning i can get a better AM2 system


anyone know when the prices will drop on NewEgg


----------



## Bobo (Jul 21, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:
			
		

> according to the price charts the chips should be dropping soon.


meaning monday



> anyone know when the prices will drop on NewEgg


Probably by a week from monday, if we are lucky


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2006)

Bobo said:
			
		

> What does EE mean?  And what is the normal wattage rating? (not 35 or 65W)


I think it means "Energy Efficient", since it's next to the models with lower power usage.

And most likely it will take at least a week for Newegg to drop their prices to what AMD is saying they will drop to.  It all depends on the demand.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 21, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> I think it means "Energy Efficient", since it's next to the models with lower power usage.


doh....*smacks self upside the head* I was thinking EE as in Extreme Editioni 

Do you know how much electricity the regular models use?  I think that it is either 110W or 89W....but I am not sure which


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 21, 2006)

For me ther is no "Loyatly" When I buy a new CPU its which ever company just came out with the most recent chip  (Since they always seem to beat the others most recent chip..but not for ro long untill they come out with a better one)

Although I have to say this forum is more Conore orented then the others I go to, but thats nto nessisaily bad. Also this is my first post and look though the thread : /


----------



## thealmightyone (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll probly stick with the 939 socket for some time. Yeah, I'm interested in the conroe, but when it comes out and shops have them in stock, I'll probly buy an FX60. Right now, I can get one for £530, so when the time comes for an upgrade or they stop AMD stop bringing them out, I'll buy the top 939 CPU. I'd rather upgrade my current system than buy a whole new system. Im not gonna do that til mine cant handle what I want it to do.

That's a point, have they/do they plan on stopping the FX60 line?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Jul 21, 2006)

does anyone know if they will drop the price of the AM2 X2 4800

or if newegg will get the Am2 X2 5000


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about that. Where the heck did you get the 70% figure from? Lokk at the price change 4W4K3 posted, it says it will go down to $899!! Where the heck does $305 come from, then?



If you were to read the first post you would of came across this  

» Prices released on Conroe, AMD may need to slash 70% on FX62 | George Ou | ZDNet.com


----------



## Arm_Pit (Jul 21, 2006)

thealmightyone said:
			
		

> I'll probly stick with the 939 socket for some time. Yeah, I'm interested in the conroe, but when it comes out and shops have them in stock, I'll probly buy an FX60. Right now, I can get one for £530, so when the time comes for an upgrade or they stop AMD stop bringing them out, I'll buy the top 939 CPU. I'd rather upgrade my current system than buy a whole new system. Im not gonna do that til mine cant handle what I want it to do.
> 
> That's a point, have they/do they plan on stopping the FX60 line?


Thats proabally what im going to end up doing this time, and was one of the main reasons i upgraded this one, i normally uby a cpu/mobo combo for frys for about 10$ more then just the cpu itself...but I have a AMD Athlon 3500+, but there is still a huge room to upgrade in 939 still.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 21, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if they will drop the price of the AM2 X2 4800


I'm sure they will lower the price, since no one would pay more for the X2 4800+  when they can et the X2 5000+ for much less.  I think they just didnt have a value set yet, so thats why it says N/A.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 21, 2006)

Or does that mean that they are discontinuing it?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I personally don't plan to ever upgrade until my laptop dies. Don't care about the latest CPU's or who has the top end of the market...as I never shop on "that end". I've always been a "middle line" CPU buyer, where the prices are cheap but the performance still allows you to play just about any game and run jsut about any app. Knowing what I use the PC for, I hardly ever need "the best" to run ordinary software. With my income, spending $600 on something I do not need and cannot use would be utterly stupid, as it is for alot of people on this forum, but some people simply put there toys at the front of there priority list...

granted alot of you guys make more than me, and this does not apply to you  i should have started saving years ago...but saving and being a teenager hardly ever works out.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 21, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> If you were to read the first post you would of came across this
> 
> » Prices released on Conroe, AMD may need to slash 70% on FX62 | George Ou | ZDNet.com



Well, the keyword there is *may*, lol. I doubt very much it'll reduce to $305, especially since it is said in that price list that it will be $899...


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am only going for what was on Google News (I think it is amazin) I did think it was abit extreme but hey it was what I figgered out. 

But the question you asked was where did I get that information........It was in the post! Lol


----------



## Rambo (Jul 22, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> I am only going for what was on Google News (I think it is amazin) I did think it was abit extreme but hey it was what I figgered out.
> 
> But the question you asked was where did I get that information........It was in the post! Lol



Yeah, but you were shouting about like it was factual, lol!


----------



## Adam135 (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry my bad...Incorrect information.

Someone please answer why they are buying the new Intel chip? When next year AMD will launch its new AM3 Cpus! Then it will be this all over again.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> Someone please answer why they are buying the new Intel chip? When next year AMD will launch its new AM3 Cpus! Then it will be this all over again.


Well since you ask me that now, the new Intel CPU is coming out next week, and it would be pretty stupid to buy a CPU before then unless you absolutely need one.  Since the Conroe is an amazing processor, and the other CPU's are going to drop in price fairly quickly.

And then a year after that Intel will have a new processor


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 22, 2006)

Not alot of people will not want to wait an entire year (add in a few months of "delay" time that always seem to happen) even if the performance is significantly better. Better, Faster, Sooner...that is what people want. You'll find even waiting a month is something not alot of people do, they have to have the latest RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 22, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> Someone please answer why they are buying the new Intel chip? When next year AMD will launch its new AM3 Cpus! Then it will be this all over again.



Ugh, have you not been reading any of my previous posts?

Put it this way: If you are waiting for the next best thing, be prepared to wait for a long time. You will be waiting all your life, because technology advances every single day. After AMD brings K8L out, Intel will bring a new CPU out. Why buy K8L if you can get a better CPU in 6 months time?

Its ridiculous... When you want to upgrade your computer, you go for the best out right now. That way, you get more out of your PC before it becomes obsolete.


----------



## Pr0 (Jul 22, 2006)

what will the price for fx 60 be? its not in the chart.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 22, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> what will the price for fx 60 be? its not in the chart.



I'm gonna hazard a guess, maybe $600? I dunno... Wait and find out


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

Rambo said:
			
		

> I'm gonna hazard a guess, maybe $600? I dunno... Wait and find out


Sounds about right, since the FX-62 is going to be around $700-$800 I heard.


----------



## fade2green514 (Jul 22, 2006)

i think four or five things come into play when i buy a cpu, those being:
performance for the apps im using, 
how long the chip will last me, 
how much i can overclock it, 
bragging rights, and lastly (and probably most important)
*pricing.*
note: brand name doesn't effect my decision at all.
the reason i've always gotten AMD is because they have been the best gaming chips during my year and a half of learning computers (especially hardware, my favorite)
conroe looks better, it might be in one of my future system's.
maybe ill buy everything new except for video card and use my good old 7800gt with my athlon 64 X2


----------



## DiViDe (Jul 22, 2006)

Adam135 said:
			
		

> Ok I’m seeing all this hype about Intel’s "Conroe" CPU. Am I the only one that is going to stay loyal to the AMD chip?
> 
> I have had no problems with the several AMD CPUs that I have had in the past. But the one Intel I bought ("Celeron") was the worst and it had to be replaced a number of times. I know that people here will bombard me with “My Celeron still works" or "Intel is better" Yes it is better if you do a lot of multi-tasking!
> 
> ...



Will i have an intel computer now so I am going to stay with intel unless something HUGE comes out for AMD.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> i think four or five things come into play when i buy a cpu, those being:
> performance for the apps im using,
> how long the chip will last me,
> how much i can overclock it,
> ...


So are you saying that you're going to keep the X2 rig, but buy a Conroe rig as well?  Seems like you're buying stuff you dont need.  Why not sell your current setup after you buy the Conroe?


----------



## mAJORgAMER (Jul 22, 2006)

I would like to know the comparison between the conroe E6700 (530$) and the AMD 4600 x2 (224$). Does someone know what's worthy?

224$ is a good price! I never tought AMD would go so low. But will this cpu last long.

For now im sticking whit the Conroe E6700 but im really not sure. I would have to change motheboard and memory but this will have to be done someday. 

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!!  What should i choose?  LOL


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

mAJORgAMER said:
			
		

> I would like to know the comparison between the conroe E6700 (530$) and the AMD 4600 x2 (224$). Does someone know what's worthy?
> 
> 224$ is a good price! I never tought AMD would go so low. But will this cpu last long.
> 
> ...


I would recommend the E6600, since it's only $316 and the only difference is it's clocked slightly lower then the E6700.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 22, 2006)

I havent posted in this discussion yet, but after reading through ive come toa  conclusion and that is certain members here ,ADAM135 included seem to live in a big box, this box has only one timeframe and that is from now until next year some time, anything outside of that time frame is irrelevant to these people. What im trying to get at is the fact you keep saying why buy a conroe when AMD will release CPU's for its AM3 socket next year... well duh, because now is now and next year is next year, your not going to wait a whole year and a half just to get AMD's new one, if youve got the money now you are blatantly going to buy a conroe chip.... no??

Ive been out of sync with new releases as of late, and im a bit behind with all this AM3 business, so forgive me if i state anything wrongly.

dragon

*EDIT* - Oh and in response to the original question in the first post, i dont think loyalty would come into it, you buy whats best for your needs at that moment in time, and you also go by price/performance ratio, you wouldnt buy an old AMD XP 2100+ when you could have an Intel Pentium D 960 just because you were "loyal" to AMD now woudl you...


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 22, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> *EDIT* - Oh and in response to the original question in the first post, i dont think loyalty would come into it, you buy whats best for your needs at that moment in time, and you also go by price/performance ratio, you wouldnt buy an old AMD XP 2100+ when you could have an Intel Pentium D 960 just because you were "loyal" to AMD now woudl you...



I would/did, I stuck with SocketA even through the release of AMD64. I've never purchased an Intel processor in my life, and I really don't plan to. When it comes time for me to upgrade, AMD always has the best mid-range chips, Intel is usually trying to take over the top end of the market an there mid-range chips are either overpriced, or do not perform as well. Like I said earlier I don't even step into the "top end" side of things, the competition in that regard just drives low/mid-range processor prices lower and lower...which is where I swoop in


----------



## fade2green514 (Jul 22, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> So are you saying that you're going to keep the X2 rig, but buy a Conroe rig as well?  Seems like you're buying stuff you dont need.  Why not sell your current setup after you buy the Conroe?


that may be what i'll do... if not then i'll just sell the 7800gt and use this comp as a file server... or i could sell it and build a low grade fileserver with like an athlon 64 3000+ or somethin like that... and like 2x250gb hdd's
i kind of just wing it and go with what i can get at any given time... if someone wants to buy my rig (not the 7900gtx, the 7800gt) im looking for $900 to $1000
(ive already got money for a conroe system)


----------



## dragon2309 (Jul 22, 2006)

fade2green514 said:
			
		

> that may be what i'll do... if not then i'll just sell the 7800gt and use this comp as a file server... or i could sell it and build a low grade fileserver with like an athlon 64 3000+ or somethin like that... and like 2x250gb hdd's
> i kind of just wing it and go with what i can get at any given time... if someone wants to buy my rig (not the 7900gtx, the 7800gt) im looking for $900 to $1000
> (ive already got money for a conroe system)


Just an observation but an athlon 64 3000+ is completely wasted in a file server, lol


----------



## Geoff (Jul 22, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Just an observation but an athlon 64 3000+ is completely wasted in a file server, lol


He also said that he may use the computer in his sig as a file server.  And if you did that, that would be a huge waste of processing power.  Since you could use a cheap Celeron and it will still work just as good.

If you're really thinking about getting rid of it, I may be interested in buying it.


----------

